# Best Breed of Dairy Goat



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

I know there is most likely another post some where like this one but, I have looked through so many, I might as well just post it. I would like to know your favorite breed of dairy goat and why. We are looking to get a couple as "family-milkers" and will most likely not show them. I have heard the Nubians are the loudest. We want lots of milk that is of great quality but, would also like a breed that is not going to stand outside and holler all day. Anyway suggestions?

Thank you Thank you


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Saanens.

The milk is delicious. Saanens milk an incredible amount - A gallon a day as First fresheners and then 1 1/2 gallons or more when they are two or three. Better than that, they have an incredible will to milk and you will usually be getting 3/4 to 1 gallon / day at 10 months of milking.

Saanens are quiet, gentle, affectionate. They love to milk. They are the queens - calm and regal in their beautiful white clothes.  The kids are like little white angels with their cute little expressive ears. 

And did I mention how much milk they give and how good it tastes? LOL

(BTW, everyone on here loves the kinds of goats that they raise.... so you are going to get lots and lots of opinions. You should probably try to visit as many goat ranches as you can to see which breed appeals to you. Ask questions, learn some management stuff. And of course, only CAE negative animals - TESTED - and no abscesses (CL).)

Good luck. If you want to PM where in CA you live I might be able to point you to some excellent breeders.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I like alpines. They're the most beautiful, in my opinion.  Of course, there are many does I admire of different breeds, but Alpines are the ones I'll probably always stick with. I do hope to eventually get some LaManchas, nubians, and Saanens, but I doubt I'd ever want 7 breeds of goats here (I currently have minis, french alpines, and am getting Boers soon.), so I'll likely stick with 2-3 dairy breeds at a time. Which is easier said than done. 

I like alpines because they're not the loudest, have very high production, are lovely to look at, and have sassy attitudes. My miniatures will likely be my favorite breed overall, simply because they were my first - I learned about caring for goats with them. Plus, the babies are the cutest baby goats, ever. I raise my miniatures as meat-types, butchering the extra wethers. But, they simply won't do as dairies.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

LaManchas are calm and great milkers. Can you deal with the tiny ears?

Saanens are higher volume producers and known for their placid personalities. They have 'regular' goat ears.

I have a LaMancha / Saanen cross that I dearly love.


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

We have Lamanchas and sables (which is a colored saanen) and I love both breeds. The milk of the lamanchas is creamy, mild and sweet. They give a gallon to a gallon and a half a day. They have great personalities and are fairly quiet. The Sables are sweet, gentle and great milkers. The milk reminds me of 1/2 and 1/2.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

MKy vote is for Saanen's too! They make me happy!









This is my Saanen buck. He LOVES to have his picture taken!









Of course the babies are incredibly cute, too!









But you can make up your own mind....LOL


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for the quick responses. We have already have two Nigerians who were very sweet but the one was really loud and hollered all day for me! I really really miss their milk. It was so creamy but, they also were only giving about a quart a day as a first freshener. We have looked into the Oberhasli breed which is our next choice but then I thought "why not research the other breeds?" There are many many people here is San Diego with Nigerians and Nubians. 

Lately I have been leaning more towards Saanens or Lamanchas.


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Tonya said:


> MKy vote is for Saanen's too! They make me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So super cute!!! I don't know.... you might have just made up my mind... baby goats are just a ball of cuteness.... I love it!


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Tonya- I love the pic of you and the buck! And did you curl his bangs? Lol too darn cute!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well if you want sweet creamy milk go with Nubians....Now if you want goats smarter than a rock go with LaManchas....Believe me I raise Nubians and sadly used to have LaManchas...Did I mention that Nubian milk go good on shredded wheat...Hope this help your choice...Topside


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I know many people have Nubians around here and they all say they love the milk. But, I also know they are the loudest of the dairy breed.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I raised Nubians for years and love them. I can honestly say that I love goats and would have any of them! I have mules and maybe the Nubians...cute ears....mules....cute ears says something about my choices!
All the breeds of goats have different attributes and people choose their favorite breed for personal reasons. Bottom line is that any breed will make you happy!


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Saanens! They are just so sweet. 

The only other kind I've ever had are Alpines, and while they are pretty, they are just plain obnoxious compared to the Saanens. Not to say I dont like them, but I do like Saanens better.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

my nubians pretty much only yell at feeding time or in one case when she is in labor - which is nice, because I can leave a window open and go to sleep! 

two words - floppy ears.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Kye022984 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick responses. We have already have two Nigerians who were very sweet but the one was really loud and hollered all day for me! I really really miss their milk. It was so creamy but, they also were only giving about a quart a day as a first freshener. We have looked into the Oberhasli breed which is our next choice but then I thought "why not research the other breeds?" There are many many people here is San Diego with Nigerians and Nubians.
> 
> Lately I have been leaning more towards Saanens or Lamanchas.


I have Nigerians - and I have one that talks when she sees me and a wether that will scream if you are late with his breakfast but otherwise they are a pretty quiet bunch. Nigerians have the richest milk - avg is 6% butterfat. 

You can't really judge a does production by her first year. I have a couple of 2nd year does doing a 1/2 gallon a day this time around that were quart a day milkers last year. I also am waiting on a 2nd year to freshen that was doing a 1/2 gallon as a FF last year.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Of course, the best breed is ALPINES!!!!!! Well, you asked for opinions. I like the quality and quantity of milk.........and the variety of colors!!


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Creamy milk, Nigerians. But yes, they can be very LOUD. My next vote is for La Manchas. I'm convinced they will be my next breed (even though I previously thought it would be Nubians).


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

My first experience with goats was five Saanen milkers back when I was in grade school. My parents volunteered to keep them over a winter while some older folks went south. After that we got a Nubian, sold her when we moved and then a Toggenberg doe. Then I got a Brown Swiss cow, and then a Guernsey and .... When my children wanted kids to raise, many years down the road, I bought two doelings. They happened to be Alpines. I still have one of the two, and just lost the other to a hard kidding with triplets a month ago. I very satisfied with my Alpines, but may have been happy with another breed if I had started with them. I have one doe that milks through for 22 months (because I have always dried her up before kidding again). One of the big factors that I would say to look at is availability of other breeders of whatever breed you choose, to work with. There used to be a number of other Alpine breeders around, but now it looks like I am the only one in this corner of the state. I am not sure what to do for a buck the next time that I need one.
.... Just some thoughts.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

The only pretty goats, to me, are Saanens and Nubians, with Nubians winning. . .but a long shot. LOL - you don't milk pretty though, I know!

I have Nubians, Pygmies, Nigerians and want to by a Saanen doe next spring. 
We have 8 Nubians, and I don't find them to be loud all of the time at all. They are VERY, VERY loud when hungy, scared, etc. . only.
Usually, most everyone has a HUGE favorite once they have had some of each breed. I am personally not a big fan of Alpines, and that is going on looks and personality, and you don't milk either - lol. . .and I am sure many Alpines are fantastic, and I'd have some of them to if I ever come across a some I really like for sale. I have a lot of goat breeder friends and most of them have Alpines.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

My Lamanchas are really quiet. I am milking my FF through without rebreeding and I weighed her milk the other day and it was 7 lbs. 12 oz. . That's almost a 12 mos. lactation so far. So they can have the will to milk. Plus Lamanchas are from Oregon and I'm from Oregon, so I had to go with Lamanchas. I consider the ear cleaning a little bit of an issue. I even worry about selling my kids, if the new owner will clean the ears. They get an ear cleaning lesson before they leave.


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

deineria said:


> The only pretty goats, to me, are Saanens and Nubians, with Nubians winning. . .but a long shot. LOL - you don't milk pretty though, I know!
> 
> I have Nubians, Pygmies, Nigerians and want to by a Saanen doe next spring.
> We have 8 Nubians, and I don't find them to be loud all of the time at all. They are VERY, VERY loud when hungy, scared, etc. . only.
> Usually, most everyone has a HUGE favorite once they have had some of each breed. I am personally not a big fan of Alpines, and that is going on looks and personality, and you don't milk either - lol. . .and I am sure many Alpines are fantastic, and I'd have some of them to if I ever come across a some I really like for sale. I have a lot of goat breeder friends and most of them have Alpines.


I just talked with a lady through Craigslist actually who has two Nubians (whom are her babies) that she needs to sell because she is moving to TN in a couple of months. She told me the same thing: that the Nubians are not loud all the time, they are only loud if you're late for a milking or something. But when they talk they are LOUD! I am apprehensive about that. I am afraid my neighbors won't like it one bit. Although, they didn't mind our Nigerian. They actually just told us that they tuned her out. They thought she was cute


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I like Alpines because they are intelligent, hardy, productive, and the genetics are ample, so it is easy to breed for what you want. Also, there is not the stigma attached to Americans that is seen in some other breeds. I also like the color variety and the shape and look of the Alpine. They have a sharp wit and keep you on the ball. Mine were pretty quiet. 

Saanens (at least the ones I've had) are sweethearts, also very productive, and they grow BIG. If you are breeding them, the fact that they are all the same color makes it less likely that you will keep a mediocre doeling because she is pretty, because all of them are white. Weak pasterns can be a problem in the Saanen breed. 

LaManchas are nice, the herdbook is open so you can breed up to purebred, they are quiet and come in a variety of colors. They can be harder to sell to newbies because they have no pinnae to speak of on their ears, and ignorant folks will assume you have mutilated your goats. Butterfat is good, but again, I preferred the Alpine shape and style and personality. 

I have only had one Togg in my life (compared to hundreds of Alpines). The anal retentive breed color requirements turn me off. Quality of bone, conformation, and udder is a lot more important to me than whether the belly is white or not. 

Oberhasli are very nice, not as naughty as Alpines. They tend to be smaller, and the gene pool is limited, so it is harder to improve your herd, compared to larger breeds. 

Nubians are my least favorite breed. They are cute, and the milk is fantastic, but the personality in my experience, has been one of a drama queen, and they are needy and sociable and clingy. Maybe I just had a bad experience, but the sound of them grates on my nerves. If you like them, they have many wonderful traits, but breed preference is individual, and they just aren't for me.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

My first and still fav is my Saanen I think this is her 2nd or 3rd freshening since I am her 3rd owner. But I have been getting at least a quart a day from one side of her udder and only milking once a day, am letting her feed both her boys until they are 2 months. My oldest daughter tried some goats milk just last night for the first time and liked it  She is pretty quiet and loves people attention. My Nigerians are a funny bunch a little more vocal but more apt to dance and jump for joy, haven't milked them yet 4 more months to go. 
Will say my Saanen is the herd queen and for the most part keeps the nigi's out of trouble...for the most part! They will jump a fence in a second whereas my Saanen is not a jumper but if she can push her way through something she will.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

> needy and sociable and clingy


I agree and have and LOVE Nubians. They are my favorite breed, but I totally think the above is dead on, and I think they are the least hardy of the goat breeds. . .still, they are my favorite. lol.

If I hadn't had goats and was reading this thread though. . .I'd be sold on Saanens!
I do want a Saanen doe, myself.


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Helianthus said:


> I like Alpines because they are intelligent, hardy, productive, and the genetics are ample, so it is easy to breed for what you want. Also, there is not the stigma attached to Americans that is seen in some other breeds. I also like the color variety and the shape and look of the Alpine. They have a sharp wit and keep you on the ball. Mine were pretty quiet.
> 
> Saanens (at least the ones I've had) are sweethearts, also very productive, and they grow BIG. If you are breeding them, the fact that they are all the same color makes it less likely that you will keep a mediocre doeling because she is pretty, because all of them are white. Weak pasterns can be a problem in the Saanen breed.
> 
> ...



Thank you this helped me out a lot.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, dear! Why didn't you just come in here and ask, "Who has the best children?" 

LOL!

My favorite breed is what I own: Nubians. I like the milk, and yes, I love the personality. 

"Needy? Clingy?" I suppose that's a matter of semantics. 

Nubians are very attractive, people-oriented goats with lively, entertaining, outgoing personalities and a sense of adventure.

I'm sure the other breeds have nice characteristics, too.

Just not as nice as Nubians. :rotfl:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, forgot to u/l a couple of pics...

Beaux Tie









Many Troubles, Beauty Queen (NOT drama queen!)









and look at this studly buck!


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

I have only had Nubians... I fell for the ears. And its not so much that they are loud but more dramatic. They don't bleet they yell maaaaaaaaaa. I had a doe that was so stubborn and bossy and loud! The other is a deer and so patient and quiet the total opposite. Now the quiet ones doe kid loud and obnoxious . It was really irratating the sound of them.
I am looking for a new doe and thinking Saanens or maybe a nubi x, Mutts are usually healthier, at least with dogs!
I like the rich nubian milk and I am afaid that I won't like the other breeds milk. But I am set on trying something different since obviously I didn't do a good job on breeding for gentil quiet natures the last round!


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the thoughts everyone. I think I am going to go with either the LaManchas or the Oberhasli breed. They both seem to match to my liking in personality and milk composition. Obviously, I am going to have to get used to the LaManchas ears  but have heard that they are calm and quiet. Also, I just really really love the look of the Oberhasli. And for sure, later down the road when we get some property I will probably go back and get a couple Nigerians. I love their coloring, personality and their milk is the best! Thanks.


----------



## 4piecesof8 (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope I don't get yelled at..but I'll risk it.

I adore Nubians & Saanens. something in both breeds makes them perfect for my little homestead life style. Sooo...I bred my Saanen buck to my Nubian doe and got the best of both worlds in my Snubians. Now, this fall I am doing a buck swap with a lady that has Kikos. I'll breed my Snubians to the Kiko and see if I can get a nice dual purpose meat/milker for a homestead.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I really like Oberhasli's. I've had goats most of the last 27 years, and have had at least one or two of almost every breed (never had a LaMancha). I fell in love with the first Oberhasli doe kids I ever saw, almost twenty years ago, and five years ago finally got a reg. Ober buck. He was a sweetheart even by the time he was four years old, when I finally had to sell him because my does were both his daughters, and one was also his granddaughter. Now I have those two does (both part Alpine), a new reg. Ober buckling who seems to be just as sweet as my old one, and am getting a reg. Ober doe kid on Friday -- finally, all those years after I saw my first Oberhasli!

Their milk is good -- we used to have a slight problem with off-flavors with all the other breeds except Nubians and Kinders (LOVE the milk from both of those breeds). The Toggenbergs were especially bad for milk flavor. (And I DO know how to keep my equipment clean, etc.) I've had no off-flavors at all from the Oberhasli crosses that I've been milking for the last five years, just good milk, nice temperament, easy to keep, healthy, easy kidders, and I've been making sure that I get does (and bucks) from lines of goats that are easy to milk by hand. Obers are a favorite breed for pack-goats, I believe partly because they don't detest going through water quite as much as most of the other breeds. That gives you a potential market for the biggest and sturdiest of your buck kids. 

Kathleen


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> I really like Oberhasli's. I've had goats most of the last 27 years, and have had at least one or two of almost every breed (never had a LaMancha). I fell in love with the first Oberhasli doe kids I ever saw, almost twenty years ago, and five years ago finally got a reg. Ober buck. He was a sweetheart even by the time he was four years old, when I finally had to sell him because my does were both his daughters, and one was also his granddaughter. Now I have those two does (both part Alpine), a new reg. Ober buckling who seems to be just as sweet as my old one, and am getting a reg. Ober doe kid on Friday -- finally, all those years after I saw my first Oberhasli!
> 
> Their milk is good -- we used to have a slight problem with off-flavors with all the other breeds except Nubians and Kinders (LOVE the milk from both of those breeds). The Toggenbergs were especially bad for milk flavor. (And I DO know how to keep my equipment clean, etc.) I've had no off-flavors at all from the Oberhasli crosses that I've been milking for the last five years, just good milk, nice temperament, easy to keep, healthy, easy kidders, and I've been making sure that I get does (and bucks) from lines of goats that are easy to milk by hand. Obers are a favorite breed for pack-goats, I believe partly because they don't detest going through water quite as much as most of the other breeds. That gives you a potential market for the biggest and sturdiest of your buck kids.
> 
> Kathleen


Thanks for the advice Kathleen. I have noticed that Ober owners are few and far between. I love to hear from someone who actually owns them and has had lots of experience with them. I always hear good things too which makes me feel like I am making the right choice in going with the Oberhasli breed. Thanks again.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

http://rachelsie.250x.com

The above is a website from an ADGA member who is hoping to be elected to the Board of Directors in District III. She is in Fla, but she has some nice Obers for sale.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, there is no "best" goat, just the goat that is best for you in your situation.
Most people own what they like the best. I have owned, milked and bred Alpines, Lamanchas, Nubians and Saanens. I still own Nubians and Lamanchas. Those are the two breeds that just "do it" for me.
Nubians are affectionate, the milk is wonderful, a good mature milker will easily give 1-1-1/2 gallons of milk a day. They are loud when they want something, or if I am late for milking. Otherwise I don't hear them. I do not find them unthrifty or less hardy than other breeds.
Lamanchas are affectionate, hardy, gentle, the milk is wonderful and they are "troopers" about producing it. Their production is generally nice and steady where the Nubians tend to fluctuate a little more with weather swings.
I don't see how anyone can go wrong with Lamanchas.
I don't advise newbies around here to get into Oberhaslis, because they are hard to find in our area. Our area has several nice Nubian and Lamancha breeders.
Saanens, Alpines, are good goats, but we did NOT click. Nigerians are too small for me as I like big goats.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

ozark_jewels said:


> I don't see how anyone can go wrong with Lamanchas.
> .


Emily... They don't have any EARS, woman! How can you go RIGHT with a goat that doesn't have any EARS???



(Okay, in case anyone doesn't realize it, here's a disclaimer: I am joking about the ears. Well, no, I mean, they really don't have any ears to speak of, but I'm joking about it being a bad thing. I mean, there are people who just don't like ears... I don't know why...) :rotfl:


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I love my Saanen. She is gentle, quiet, and ladylike, gives lots of delicious milk, and doesn't tear up fences like my Alpine and my Nubian did (but they were wethers, and I don't know if that makes a difference). Nubians are ridiculously cute and very affectionate, but can be needy.

I had a Nigerian doe for a little while, and Nigerian milk tastes like half & half! Best milk I've ever had. She was a jumper, though. Used to jump on top of DH's Chevelle and he was NOT happy with that. One disadvantage with Nigerians is that their teats can be small, and they are so low to the ground that it can be hard to get a pail under them if you hand-milk. 

This year I bred my Saanen to a Nigerian buck for mini-Saanens, hopefully I'll get the best of both worlds! I really like the mini breeds that I've seen. Nice manageable size and a surprising amount of milk.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Pony said:


> Emily... They don't have any EARS, woman! How can you go RIGHT with a goat that doesn't have any EARS???
> 
> 
> 
> (Okay, in case anyone doesn't realize it, here's a disclaimer: I am joking about the ears. Well, no, I mean, they really don't have any ears to speak of, but I'm joking about it being a bad thing. I mean, there are people who just don't like ears... I don't know why...) :rotfl:


All I can say is.....you obviously haven't owned a Lamancha.
I said I would never own a goat that didn't have ears.....till I bought Escapade. Then I lost my heart to Lamanchas.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Wolf Flower said:


> I love my Saanen. She is gentle, quiet, and ladylike, gives lots of delicious milk, and doesn't tear up fences like my Alpine and my Nubian did (but they were wethers, and I don't know if that makes a difference).


Yes, definately makes a difference. Males, even fixed ones, are usually more ornery and destructive than the females. I sometimes think does are nicer simply because they have a job.....


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> Emily... They don't have any EARS, woman! How can you go RIGHT with a goat that doesn't have any EARS???


 In fact, goat evil is stored in the ears, which makes LaManchas the least of many evils.


----------



## goatiegirls (Dec 1, 2007)

gracie88 said:


> In fact, goat evil is stored in the ears, which makes LaManchas the least of many evils.


Ha - I beg to differ on this one!!! We have Nubians and LaManchas and the LM's are always the trouble makers!! or maybe it is the intelligence factor -always figuring out latches and what is the most irritating -our LM's are more athletic also but in general much quieter. First Freshener Nubians are the worst for noise -they think it is either time to eat or time to milk 18 hours a day!! Seems to take a few months into lactation before they start understanding the routine and how no amount of hollering is going to make any difference!

An important consideration when choosing a breed is the availability of a buck if you want purebred kids.


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

I know for a fact that it will be super easy to get Nubians or Nigerians around here but LaManchas are hard to find! We have three people who own Obers around here. A woman who has 5 as family milkers who is not far at all from us, a woman a few miles from here who also has them as family milkers, and a woman who is an actual breeder who is about 30 minutes from all of us. So, I think the Ober population here will continue to grow in our local area.


----------



## 4piecesof8 (Apr 7, 2010)

:teehee:Evil is stored in the ears of goats........Ahhhhhh Haaaaaaaa.......

Why is this secret kept? It explains so very much....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I think Oggie has infiltrated the Goat Forum, and is spreading anti-Nubian propaganda under the guise of other posters. First cats, now Nubians. Hmmm....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

ozark_jewels said:


> All I can say is.....you obviously haven't owned a Lamancha.
> I said I would never own a goat that didn't have ears.....till I bought Escapade. Then I lost my heart to Lamanchas.


Hmm... I wonder if you didn't lose your heart to Escapade first, then Lamanchas. I know she was very special to you.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

Oggie is a wise man, if a little out there on the subject of cats. I, on the other hand, have a scientific basis for my hypothesis: I have one goat with ears, and she's the only one who gets through my fences. Also, she should be kidding right now, and she's not. She just gives me a blank, Nubian-y (daddy was a long ear) stare when I check, and asks for more pellets.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

gracie88 said:


> Oggie is a wise man, if a little out there on the subject of cats. I, on the other hand, have a scientific basis for my hypothesis: I have one goat with ears, and she's the only one who gets through my fences. Also, she should be kidding right now, and she's not. She just gives me a blank, Nubian-y (daddy was a long ear) stare when I check, and asks for more pellets.


Ah, that's not science. Correlation does not prove causation!

Sounds to me as though your Nubian gal has things just the way she likes them. You feed her, you've built fences that keep others out but allow her to come and go as she pleases, and all she has to do is let you check her hoo-ha every so often...

:hysterical:


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I have nubians, lamanchas and a toggenburg (had her daughter, though I sold her a few months ago). 

My nubians are NOT loud unless they are upset. They are silent as mice until they have a problem, like basically if they are kidding or are separated from their kid. Then they have pipes. I love the nubians. I think they are kinda like the arabian horse of the goat world. Beautiful, stylish and "hot". They may not be good if you have no patience or sense of humor!

Lamanchas are a great breed too, take some getting used to the lack of years, took me about 2 yrs before I could even think a lamancha was pretty really. But I'm used to them now. They are a quiet sturdy breed. Very laid back and calm.

Toggs tend to be heavy producers, they are pretty goats, but all the same pattern, I love the different colors of the lamanchas and nubians. Never know what color kids you will get! My togg has great tasting milk, she is american togg though, not purebred which I'm told can be more prone to having milk that doesn't taste so good. My Toggy is real laid back, much like the lamancha's but her daughter wasn't! She was more like the nubians. 

I dont' have experience with alpines or saanens. For me, saanens are all white and that's kinda boring. :teehee:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm partial to Oberhasli. They have such a sweet, friendly personality, and are beautiful. Nubians give the most milk, but they have a more stand-offish personality than an Oberhasli. I have never had LaManchas, but their owners seem to love them too. Alpines are ok, but as I said, I like my Oberhaslis the best.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mekasmom said:


> I'm partial to Oberhasli. They have such a sweet, friendly personality, and are beautiful. Nubians give the most milk, but they have a more stand-offish personality than an Oberhasli. I have never had LaManchas, but their owners seem to love them too. Alpines are ok, but as I said, I like my Oberhaslis the best.


Wow. If Nubiains are "stand-offish" next to Obers, then Obers must be party animals! LOL!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Again, what someone else said: Every individual animal has a personality.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

> Wow. If Nubiains are "stand-offish" next to Obers, then Obers must be party animals! LOL!


Yes. . . my Nubians get as far up my butt as they can - they crack me up. . .but I love them,

I also agree with this, and I also breed Arabs - haa haa:


> I think they are kinda like the arabian horse of the goat world. Beautiful, stylish and "hot".


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Wow, how to start a war in here. 

I will join 4Piecesof8 in advocating crosses. I have a couple of obers, which I love. They are beautiful, quiet, great mothers with wonderful milk. I also have a Nubian and Ober/Saanen mix, which I love. I have a mini out of the Ober/Nubian/Saanen with a Nigerian as the Daddy so she's an Nuberaanerian. Haven't milked her yet but she's really cute.

I love the Lamancha temperament but the lack of ears just creep me out. I also am drawn to the Saanen for their production and temperaments but I just like colored goats.

All in all... I think you would be happy with your Obers. They are gorgeous, not very large, very quiet and have wonderful milk.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

You guys are no help  I was all set on getting Nigerians but now I am looking longingly at the Saanens. I don't think I could do the no ears thing with the Lamancha. Id be afraid the Obers would get shot for deer, around here, people shoot Jersey cows and think they are deer


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I still like my French Alpines.:dance:


----------



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

I am super excited to be visiting our soon-to-have Obers this Saturday morning. I will meet the does that will hopefully be coming home with us in the near future. Thanks to all for your awesome advice on the dairy breeds. I know the ears are kinda funky but I would love to get a LaMancha down the road. Eventually I would like to own one of each  they all sound like tons of fun!


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

> Nuberaanerian


I want four of these :happy:ound::bouncy:


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Shygal said:


> You guys are no help  I was all set on getting Nigerians but now I am looking longingly at the Saanens.


Get some of both and make mini-Saanens!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I had actually thought of that  
Do they get colors from the nigerians or do they stay white?


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

billooo2 said:


> I still like my French Alpines.:dance:


I like your French Alpines too. Feel free to send some to live with me at any time:happy:


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

IndyGardenGal said:


> I like your French Alpines too. Feel free to send some to live with me at any time:happy:


Thank you!!! Apparently, we have similar tastes!!!:buds:


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

I think, ideally, with the mini breeds - the goal would be to work toward all white mini Saanens.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Shygal said:


> I had actually thought of that
> Do they get colors from the nigerians or do they stay white?


I am not sure about color genetics, but I think white is dominant? My new baby mini-Saanens are white, their Nigerian father was white and gold.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

deineria said:


> I think, ideally, with the mini breeds - the goal would be to work toward all white mini Saanens.


GAAAAAGGH!!! No, PLEASE no more MINI breeds!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

I like my alpines! I do like to cross the alpine/nubians It makes for a hearty goat with a great milk supply!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> I am not sure about color genetics, but I think white is dominant? My new baby mini-Saanens are white, their Nigerian father was white and gold.




She could just play it safe and use an all-white ND buck.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I had fun reading all of the opinions in this thread! We have our suburban home sold and are looking for a homestead so we can have goats and other animals. From all of these posts, it sounds like Saanens will be the breed I choose. 

Just one question...my husband and son don't seem to notice a difference in the taste of goat milk vs. cow milk, but I do. Can anyone tell me if the Saanen milk has a goaty flavor?

Thanks!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

The only time goat milk will have that 'goat' flavor is if
a. The goat ate something funny.
b. The milk isn't chilled vast enough.
or
c. The goat just doesn't process it right.
We had one LaMancha who's milk has consistently yellowish color and but taste... It's gone this year, though. Our Saanans have good milk, seems to have lower butterfat, though.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Heritage farm! I have also heard that having the buck nearby will give the milk a goaty flavor. I'm pretty sure that I do not want a buck, but it might be hard to find a breeder nearby. So how far away does the buck need to be if you have one, but don't want the flavor in the milk?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

They don't smell too bad if it's not breeding season. Ours are just over a fence, our milk doesn't taste bad.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I am all for tasting the milk and going by that and the individuals goats personality instead if going by breed.

We bought a doe and her 2 kids. She ran with a buck and I tasted her milk straight out of the tap so to speak. Incredible milk even though it was hot and the buck being her pen mate. I bought her on the spot.

She was a Toggenburg Saanen.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Well this is all good news! As soon as we find that little slice of heaven here in Northern Illinois I will get started on my goat search! Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

lisa's garden said:


> Thanks for the feedback Heritage farm! I have also heard that having the buck nearby will give the milk a goaty flavor. I'm pretty sure that I do not want a buck, but it might be hard to find a breeder nearby. So how far away does the buck need to be if you have one, but don't want the flavor in the milk?


Saanens milk(like all breeds) is fine if chilled properly and the doe is in good health. There are a few individuals who have strong-tasting milk no matter what. Taste test the milk from the doe you are looking at buying.
I always have my bucks across a cattle panel fence from the does, the milk is never affected. The does smell after having their romantic time with the bucks, but you can wash her if that bothers you.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

lisa's garden said:


> Well this is all good news! As soon as we find that little slice of heaven here in Northern Illinois I will get started on my goat search! Thanks for all the feedback!


Glad to help!

Emily: Yeah, they CAN get a little smelly during breeding season...


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Heritagefarm said:


> Emily: Yeah, they CAN get a little smelly during breeding season...


Yeah, my does like the smelliest bucks the best.:huh:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmph, I've noticed that... And they like the least-smelly ones the least, it seems. Sort of like how dogs think they are higher in hierarchy when they roll in dead fish.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I've had does ignore young less smelly bucks if there were older bucks who smelled better. I've had to let the older buck court the does head through the fence while the younger one did the business on the does side of the fence!:smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL, I think I remember you saying that. They really don't like the younger ones, do they?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> GAAAAAGGH!!! No, PLEASE no more MINI breeds!!!!!!!!!!!


Whats wrong with mini breeds, I think it sounds like a good idea 

Trouble is, I would probably end up with a hundred of them.....


----------



## christie (May 10, 2008)

When I brought my does to get bred I tried hard not to get "his" stink on me. I get back in my car and just smelled the buck everywhere. It was so strong! Then I realized my doe was covered in his sent. ... { She's 's in the back of my mini van}. Let me tell you it took along time for my car to not reek of him!
The girls at home alwwayes smell the doe up after her date, Like whats that weird smell on you?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Shygal said:


> Whats wrong with mini breeds, I think it sounds like a good idea
> 
> Trouble is, I would probably end up with a hundred of them.....


I was thinking about mini-Nubians, but realized that I'm the same way with goats as I am with dogs: In for a penny, in for a pound, so I go for LARGE. 

I know that many here have had great success with milking smaller breeds (thanks for educating me, Wags!), but the little guys just aren't my type.

Now, as I get older and if this disorder of mine actually becomes progressive, then I might consider something smaller. 

Oh. An anecdote about mini-Nubians: My neighbor bought one. It grew bigger than my "standard" Nubian gal. LOL! Shorter ears, HUGE barrel, sweet as the dickens, but kind of funny.


----------

